# البسوا حزام الامان وتفضلوا......



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

دعوة عامة للغداء في الهواء الطلق


نصيحة البسوا حزام الامان 


وتفضلوا ......​






































بالهنا والشفا​


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

صور حلوة اووووى ******** بس لو حبوا يغسلوا ايدهم يغسلوها بالهواء بقى ولا ايه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> صور حلوة اووووى ******** بس لو حبوا يغسلوا ايدهم يغسلوها بالهواء بقى ولا ايه



ميرسى يا ميرنا على مشاركتك 
بس اكيد موجود مطبخ فى الهوا مش بعيد يكون فى مياه عشان يغسلوا ايديهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

وماله الاكل على الارض 
يعنى على الهوا الاكل هيبقى احلى 
لا انا مرجحش الاكل ده 
انا مش بحب المراجيح اساسا 
مرسىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## yerigagarin (24 سبتمبر 2008)

حاجه حلوه صحيح
تسلم ايدك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> وماله الاكل على الارض
> يعنى على الهوا الاكل هيبقى احلى
> لا انا مرجحش الاكل ده
> انا مش بحب المراجيح اساسا
> مرسىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​



على فكرة بقا الاكل فوق كده متعه تانيه
شكلك خوااااااااااف ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> حاجه حلوه صحيح
> تسلم ايدك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا

بس للاسف انا مش هقدر ارزح الرحلة دى علشان معدتى بتتعبنى من الهوا والواحد لازم يريح بردة علشان يهضم بعد الاكل الدسم دا 
هههههههههههههههه ربنا يباركك اتى swet koky


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> صور جميلة جدا
> 
> بس للاسف انا مش هقدر ارزح الرحلة دى علشان معدتى بتتعبنى من الهوا والواحد لازم يريح بردة علشان يهضم بعد الاكل الدسم دا
> هههههههههههههههه ربنا يباركك اتى swet koky



ميرسى على مرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> دعوة عامة للغداء في الهواء الطلق
> 
> 
> نصيحة البسوا حزام الامان
> ...



جميل اخت swety koky girl

شكرا"


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> جميل اخت swety koky girl
> 
> شكرا"


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*الهوا *
*ليه فؤائد تانيه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*جديدة*
*مشكور**swety koky girl* 
*على هذا الغذاء الهوائى*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*يالهوي *
*كل دا عشان ياكلوا *
*يطلعوا سابع سما *
*لا واللي عجبني اكتر*
*



*

*فيه عازف بيانوا في الهوا *
*اخر انسجام *
*اصحاب العقول في راحه*

*ميرسي يا كوكي علي الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *الهوا *
> *ليه فؤائد تانيه*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> ...



ميرسى يا بيتر نورت الموضوع فعلا الهوا ليه فوايد تانيه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *يالهوي *
> *كل دا عشان ياكلوا *
> *يطلعوا سابع سما *
> *لا واللي عجبني اكتر*
> ...



عندك حق اصحاب العقول فى راحه هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عسل على مرورك


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا

انا مش  حاكل

لاني  لو  اكلت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ههه

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا
> 
> انا مش  حاكل
> 
> ...


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*صور جاااامدة جدا

شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *صور جاااامدة جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## نفرتاري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله حاجة تحفة انك تبقى طيرة كدة 

احساس جميل

مرسى يا سويتى

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

نفرتاري قال:


> *الله حاجة تحفة انك تبقى طيرة كدة
> 
> احساس جميل
> 
> ...


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااااااااااو
احلى غدا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااو
> احلى غدا*



انتى احلى يا حبيبتى
انا نفسى حد يعزمنى على غدا زى ده هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

